# Obligatory "Fast Food Tier List" meme!



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 11, 2019)

Because I saw other people doing it, now I want you to do it too. 






​NOTE: If you wondering why so many are on the "???" side, is cause I haven't eaten at them. None of them I seen around where I live. I didn't even get to eat pizza hut which wanted on the list. I saw so many commercials but is too far away. 

Now is your turn to make one. Leave comments on your opinions if you want. 

*Tier List Maker*


----------



## MewAndKirby (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (May 11, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Because I saw other people doing it, now I want you to do it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, there’s so many you haven’t eaten...
That’s probably a good thing


----------



## Chary (May 11, 2019)

0/10 template, no del teco or papa johns


----------



## MewAndKirby (May 11, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 166638


Chick fil a out ranking in n out, however in n out is at s tier. A soul for a soul I guess


----------



## Chary (May 11, 2019)

MewAndKirby said:


> Chick fil a out ranking in n out, however in n out is at s tier. A soul for a soul I guess


I could eat at Chick-fil-A for every day of the rest of my life. When it comes to a burger from In N Out, I’m dead for a week. I love both equally, but small amounts of delicious chicken is preferable to delicious giant double doubles.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 11, 2019)

I wish I can tell the difference between burgers taste. I just know the white castle has small burgers and they are square and not round.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 11, 2019)

All the ones in? We don't have in Scotland


----------



## MewAndKirby (May 11, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> All the ones in? We don't have in Scotland View attachment 166639


kfc at best tier?


----------



## AmandaRose (May 11, 2019)

MewAndKirby said:


> kfc at best tier?View attachment 166640


Says the person that has Five Guys at number 2 on their list. It's a great place if you want food poisoning.


----------



## MewAndKirby (May 11, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Says the person that has Five Guys at number 2 on their list. It's a great place if you want food poisoning.


I have a stomach of steel thank you very much.


----------



## x65943 (May 11, 2019)

As for Wendy's getting the number 1, it's solely for their chicken nuggets.

Also, I have had a chance to try a bunch of these, but never did because there is honestly just a glut of choices.

I'd say you should have included Culver's, Qdoba and Pennstation.

Also, controversial perhaps that I put Rally's/checkers up so high - but I grew up with one right by my house and I crave the stuff from time to time.


----------



## Chary (May 11, 2019)

x65943 said:


> As for Wendy's getting the number 1, it's solely for their chicken nuggets.
> 
> Also, I have had a chance to try a bunch of these, but never did because there is honestly just a glut of choices.
> 
> ...


Chick-Fil-A at the same tier as Mcdonalds smh. Shameful.


----------



## MewAndKirby (May 11, 2019)

Chary said:


> Chick-Fil-A at the same tier as Mcdonalds smh. Shameful.


ikr, mcdonalds doesnt deserve that treatment.


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (May 11, 2019)

*MEAT CRAFT!!!*
Triple O's is a BC/Canada only but if you find your self near one, get a burger you won't be disappointed.


----------



## SexiestManAlive (May 11, 2019)

Here ya go, cant wait to get flame broiled by everyone lmao
edit: dunkin donuts is an f because almost all of them have flies and crap everywhere.


----------



## x65943 (May 11, 2019)

Chary said:


> Chick-Fil-A at the same tier as Mcdonalds smh. Shameful.


Part of it is growing up we only had chick-fil-a in the rich part of town, and these annoying well off kids were always bragging about how good it was - and I could never try it because I could never get to that part of town

I think it's one of those cases of "I can't have it? Fine I don't want it anyway"

Also, McDonald's is home to the secret menu item "McGangbang" so I feel like it deserved at least average.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 11, 2019)

Bit American but I'll play.

Not eaten in most of those and thought A&W was a sub par root beer brand but hey. While I am not opposed to fast food on principle or anything I struggle to want to eat it a lot -- it is invariably the "it's 23:00 and we are only just getting back" or "we are on the road and just need to keep moving" choice, one I know I will not enjoy much at the time and probably not after the fact (I would rather go to a supermarket and make a sandwich or a wrap or something with stuff I get in there). How anybody can do them daily or view them as a treat I will never know. I usually did better with smaller chains or straight diners -- I was in Washington state last so did Ivar's and Dick's which did far better than other things on this, such that I might return once a month or so.

Mcdonalds, Burger King, Subway. I don't even rate them as food. I don't know if it was a Quiznos I tried after Subway had, to put it politely, failed to impress on several countries over multiple continents but it was not much better.

Unlucky fried kitten. Edible I guess but how anybody enjoys it I don't know.

Haven't had a jack in the box in about 14 years at this point. Was edible enough in a completely and utterly bland "this is American fast food" sense.

Krispy Kreme? Aren't they a doughnut shop? If I am after sugary American doughnuts... actually there was another I went to last time that actually had stuff that might have sold in an English bakers. Can't remember the name though (will possibly consult a map as I know where it was). Leave a tray of Krispy Kreme doughnuts around and tell me you will feel bad if they go off and... you won't be feeling bad.
Cinnabon. At one time they were godly. Now I quite like the ones you do at home more, especially if you have some icing sugar on hand to make more sauce.
Dunkin Donuts. Never been there. Walked past one once and it stank of grease and bad/burned coffee, saw in the kitchen and it was about as clean as anything like that ever gets so that says more about how they make their stuff than anything else.

Jersey Mikes. The way some talk them up... I just don't get it. Got a wicked case of the shits afterwards as well, repeated visit repeated the result. Won't be doing that one again. Tasted vaguely acceptable when I did though which means it is light years ahead of subway.

Panera Bread. Actually somewhere to get some half nice bread in the US without having to make it myself (as a general rule sugar does not belong anywhere near bread unless it is a filling (it is a student/poor person thing) and while some still bore something it was toned down enough that filthy UK type could choke it down. How a Frenchman (I have done their small villages where you buy it warm on the daily... I approved) would fare I do not know.

Arbys. Their adverts annoyed me so were downgraded from something that might ward off starvation to just no. Even when their adverts were not annoying me the shots looked like the cheapest and thinnest cold cuts put into bread I would feel bad about giving to pigeons.

Wendys. I think this was the site of the infamous few chillies burger. I was at my grandparents and they eat plainly which is fair enough. I on the other hand eat chillies and curries like they are going out of fashion, and had done for years on the trot at this point. We go to one and I order a chilli burger. Open it up to remove the slice of devil's gonad and see 5 jalapenos in there... it was not enough -- I can't say I have ever been addicted to anything in my life but I think I might be to spicy food (this would have been about week two of not having much spice). Also speaks to the potency of Jersey Mike's if such a thing can reliably upset my constitution. Anyway compared to most on this list... I am not sure what they do to have so many people on comedy sites rag on them so much. Know what you are doing and you might be able to eat well enough here to actually achieve something resembling nutrition.

Five guys. Turns out peanuts and I are not friends any longer which made a visit tricky. Burger was OK I guess, which means as far as massive chain fast food goes it was actually very good.

Dairy Queen. Apparently the home of the thousand mile an hour burger so most people I am likely to be with would object on principle. I don't need to eat during the day (why would I waste money on food when I can be getting other things?) and thus no real chance of me going there, not to mention if it bothered their stomachs then definitely not as they are even better than me.

Taco bell and taco time (some might call it heresy merging the two but eh). Not a patch on a real taco or burrito but actually acceptable. Going by general internet opinions that will be shocking to some but I guess I have my quirks.

I think I went past a chick fil a. The religious weirdo aspect is enough for me to know about it so that might have put a damper on it but the same shopping whatever it was had a nice ice cream shop so when given the choice I went for that instead. That said they are apparently famous for said chicken and when trying something somewhere else that people were comparing to it... that thing tasted about the same as a middle of the road supermarket chicken kiev (breaded or battered thing with some spices in/on it that you chuck in the oven for 40 minutes from the freezer if you can't be arsed to cook that night).

Only know of Hardees/Carl's Juniors because I watched the company man video on the subject. Don't know if I have even seen one in the wild.

The others I am not sure I have ever heard of other than White Castle is a name of one of the Harold and Kumar films in certain regions.

Worst fast food. In a mall somewhere in Sloten (don't know if it is technically part of Amsterdam but close enough that we went to it by tram) in the Netherlands. The people billed it as middle eastern food but done as fast food. Just no and I really like middle eastern food if you can pick the stuff without tomatoes.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 11, 2019)

There was a link in the post to make a graphic list.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 11, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> There was a link in the post to make a graphic list.


Much like review scores I don't feel a graphical representation of my opinion sufficed. 

Failing that


----------



## Captain_N (May 11, 2019)

chickafil is top teir. they refil your dring with out asking, they will toss your your, your order is ready in like 1-2 mins even when its super busy at the mall. If your order is wrong they will fix it and give you a free chicken sandwich voucher.


----------



## wownmnpare (May 11, 2019)

Put jollibee on the S tier.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2019)

Hello.


----------

